# Newbiw Member -> Present sailor -> Future liveaboard -> Compac 27/2?



## SouthernNomad (Jun 1, 2014)

Hello SailNet Community,

I am a recent college graduate who is employed and living on the Florida west coast. I have been chipping away at the dream to live and cruise on a small sailboat for many years. I have sailed on boats ranging from 12' - 45' and bought sailed and sold a Columbia 7.6 with a couple of friends. I have looked at a dozen or so boats ranging in quality, seaworthiness, and livability over the past couple of years. Presently I am looking at a Compac 27/2. I hear they are built of an above average quality, commonly referred to as a poor mans Island Packet. I have read they are built to be used as solid coastal cruisers with nightly anchorages. They accommodate their skipper and crew well with good livability and also turn heads when entering harborage. Used ones from the late 80's and early 90's range in price from 15k - 25k and I hear that they have a good resell value when people 'move up' with their boats plans. What is not to love about these boats for a green cruiser? What are some notorious problems with Compacs? Any previous owners out there with some advice they can spare to a young man with an old soul? 

Thanks


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

Hey Nomad, and welcome to Sailnet. I don't have much personal knowledge of the Compacs, but they do have a reputation for being well built and holding their value. As with any boat that's more than 20 years old or so, much of the "quality" of the boat is going to be determined by how well the previous Owner maintained her.

27 feet is about perfect for a starter boat, in my opinion. That's big enough to be comfortable on but not so big to get you in over your head with maintenance costs.

There is a pretty good Compac owner's forum.....in case you haven't already found it here's a link:

Com-Pac Yacht Owners Association - Index

Good luck with your search.....let us know how it goes!


----------



## SouthernNomad (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: Newbie Member -> Present sailor -> Future liveaboard -> Compac 27/2?*

bigdogandy, thank you for passing on the owners association website. My offer on the Com-Pac 27 was just accepted this evening. I am buzzing!!! I went and saw it last weekend. Its present and soon to be previous owner is the type of owner everyone would want to buy a boat from with regards to maintenance. It's the little things that count that go a long way in keeping a boat in ship shape.

This CP27 needs a new mainsail and a bottom job. All other 'things' are small jobs required of a boat in the 25 yr vintage. I am presently arranging a pre purchase survey and sea trial.

I can't wait to step aboard and call her mine.


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

That's awesome news, Nomad - congratulations! Post some pics when you get a chance.


----------



## redfishnc (Jan 22, 2017)

Lots of knowledge on the CP-27 on the forum. I have owned mine for 4 years and had very little issues with build quality. Not the fastest in the fleet but a nice boat to get your feet wet.


----------



## SouthernNomad (Jun 1, 2014)

Hello All,

Thank you for your feedback! I bought and delivered her to her slip at the beginning of this month. It was quite an unforgettable experience at the least. Now I am presently 80% moved onto her while I sort out all the details involved with moving onto a boat. Lots of manageable problems have arose like the UV protection cloth coming loose on the genoa, figuring out how to properly maintain the diesel engine (nothing has happened but I want to make sure I am taking care of that baby!), and overall boat maintenance and etiquette. 

I would post some photos but since I am new here I need a little help. I tried attaching the photos as files but that didn't work. Maybe the files are too large. Ill get back to it later. 

Any Com-Pac 27 owners on the Florida west coast??

Thanks


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

Awesome to hear you got her delivered to your home port, Nomad. You'll need to have 10 posts before you can post pictures, but you can tell us the tale of moving the boat to her slip one word per post to get to the total!


----------

